# Rondo doing fanned frets now.



## Electric Wizard (Sep 30, 2012)

Brice Defiant 53235 Nat Ash - RondoMusic.com

Didn't see this posted yet. Seems like a cool piece of kit, sort of a poorman's Dingwall. 32" to 35" fan. Looks like ABM copies for bridges.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2012)

I saw this last night while looking for cheap basses. Very very tempting to buy and mod.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 30, 2012)

That is pretty sick.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 30, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!! This is a very promising development. Not at all the scale lengths I was hoping for, unfortunately, but still very cool and IMO the best looking bass he's ever carried.

Anyone heard of longer scales in the works? If there's ever one in the range of 34"-37" (or even longer) I'd be very interested.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 30, 2012)

If only they went the Dingwall route and made the long scale longer instead of the short scale shorter 

Still, 35" scale is SWEET.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 30, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> If only they went the Dingwall route and made the long scale longer instead of the short scale shorter
> 
> Still, 35" scale is SWEET.



They did do the Dingwall route. Just the Super P/Super J, not the Afterburners/Z series.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 30, 2012)

This looks promising


----------



## Brill (Sep 30, 2012)

Would love a 6er... I love the agile divit thingie.


----------



## iron blast (Oct 1, 2012)

If they offer a longer scale 6 I'm buying one and defretting it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Oct 1, 2012)

I've wanted a fanned fret bass for a while now, so this is really tempting.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 1, 2012)

Great, thanks for the link.
Anybody knows if those bass PUPs are any good??


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool, but slightly disappointing they didn't exceed 35". There are many strings out there with a 38" winding that would do a 36" scale. Dingwall sets and Circle K would enable 37"+. With longer scales they would be offering a low-cost Dingwall, which would be very popular. There is much bitching about muddy B strings so ultra long scales are much needed, especially with downtuning becoming so popular.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree about the scale length. Honestly, at 35" I'd just go for something conventional since this fan is a weird mix of long and short scale. 

Hopefully this generates some interest though. I'm with everyone that said a longer multi-scale would be popular. It would make sense in terms of Rondo's wealth of ERGs to start offering some complementary ERBs.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh dear... If they make a 6 I don't think I'll be able to resist buying one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 1, 2012)

Really? Stop playing!

I need to start emailing Kurt again about 7 and 8 string acoustics...


----------



## davisjom (Oct 1, 2012)

My friend showed me this a few days ago. I'm honestly really interested. It gives me a chance to try a fan fret without shelling out $1k or more for a dingwall.
I would also prefer a longer scale length, but for the price I could care less about that.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Not gonna lie... This is awesome.


Might have to get one


----------



## Shannon (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice 1st attempt, but for a few bucks more, you can get a real Dingwall. 
I'll stick with my Dingwall.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd love to have one of these and an Ibby BTB and a Dingwall. And a P-bass. That would be all the bass i could ever need


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 1, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Nice 1st attempt, but for a few bucks more, you can get a real Dingwall.



This.

But given Kurt's history of offering huge option choices, he may end up going places Dingwall hasn't if this bass garners the same kind of interest as the ERGs. This platform is already neckthrough, something Dingwall doesn't offer. Plus the combustion only comes as a 5 string IIRC - if this bass is made with 6 strings it will have no competition anywhere near its price point. 7 strings? I know it's a stretch, but that would be wicked awesome.


----------



## Superwoodle (Oct 1, 2012)

YUS

+1 to the six strings


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2012)

Honestly, I just want Rondo to make a normal, cheaper, 5-string Defiant-shaped bass. 

But this seems cool.


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 2, 2012)

If this bass had a 34/35-37" scale I would be all over it.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a b stock one up right now for only $500.

Brice Defiant 53235 Nat Ash B Stock - RondoMusic.com

1 billion reps to anyone from SSO that buys it and reviews it.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 2, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, I just want Rondo to make a normal, cheaper, 5-string Defiant-shaped bass.



They used to do just that, in several finishes. Don't know why there haven't been any recently.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 2, 2012)

*yawn*

I'm getting sick of the standard SS.org complaints. "Too few strings, scale length too short."


----------



## TimSE (Oct 2, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> *yawn*
> 
> I'm getting sick of the standard SS.org complaints. "Too few strings, scale length too short."



I hear you, bro!


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 3, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> I'm getting sick of the standard SS.org complaints. "Too few strings, scale length too short."



LOL! Why does this place exist again?

I hear you though, it can be a little monochromatic at times. Speaking as part of the problem, of course!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Oct 3, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> There's a b stock one up right now for only $500.
> 
> Brice Defiant 53235 Nat Ash B Stock - RondoMusic.com
> 
> 1 billion reps to anyone from SSO that buys it and reviews it.



Looks like somebody got to it overnight.

Speaking of, talked to Kurt and it seems like more than a few people have asked about a 6-string version so maybe we'll see them later on.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 13, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> ...talked to Kurt and it seems like more than a few people have asked about a 6-string version so maybe we'll see them later on.



Any word on longer scales?


----------



## iron blast (Oct 14, 2012)

If rondo music start extending the scale and string options for bass like they have on agile they will have a near monopoly on the market. I can just imagine it now a affordable fanned 7-string bass holy krap.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 14, 2012)

iron blast said:


> If rondo music start extending the scale and string options for bass like they have on agile they will have a near monopoly on the market. I can just imagine it now a affordable fanned 7-string bass holy krap.



If it's affordable I think it might even be a COMPLETE monopoly. There are no multiscale production sevens that I know of. Only full customs. Dingwall does make sixes but in a totally different price range.

Seriously I would love something like this to mess around on... maybe throw a filter-based pre in...


----------

